# Attic layout



## billshoff (Nov 4, 2011)

I'm experimenting with track plans for my O gauge layout in a room I built in the attic. I'd like to change it so that I could run two trains so I'm open to ideas. I'm thinking about removing the two switches and placing them on the long side to make a siding where I could park a 2nd train. I saw some plans that showed how to include sensors and relays that would alternate the trains onto the main line.
Can anyone help me tweak this plan?


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

Ok, first question, how much room do you have for this layout? Is this room dedicated for just a layout only? What's the dimensions of the room, this will help us.

Can you go bigger or can we only work with the benches that are already built, could you add to them any?

Have you possibly thought about an around-the-room style layout? The middle of your room would be open and against the walls you can have your bench work. You could get a longer mainline run this way, especially being o-scale.


----------



## Raptorman83 (Feb 8, 2013)

I agree with joed.

You should really go as big as your space and budget will allow. You dont want to change your mind once its too late.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

More switches would help! I do like the track layout as is but running two trains on it would be hard. You do want something like two loops so you can run two trains with different feeds. You could run two trains trains on your track as is iif you use a block to stop one train at a certain spot, let the other train pass and then the original train would go. I was tempted to try this on my layout. I think you need two loops that can operate by themselves. More fun. If I get any good ideas i'll post them.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I think I'd have the loop go in the open and have the spur siding have the engine shed on it.


----------



## billshoff (Nov 4, 2011)

OK, the room is only for trains and it's 9.5' x 16'. The knee wall is 24" high. There's a desk in one corner that serves as a work bench so an around-the-room layout is out. I need my desk.

I've moved the 2 switches to the left side, changed the curve in the inside corner and made a side track for a waiting train. see pics


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I put your photos in-line for easier viewing.

You could make it a U-shaped layout coming up to the desk. Also, you could have a crossing lift bridge across the room to allow a continuous loop, that would allow a lot more flexibility for the track plan.


----------



## billshoff (Nov 4, 2011)

"I think I'd have the loop go in the open..."

Could you say that another way? I don't understand. 
Oh, and thanks for adjusting the pics.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

I do like this set up better!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

This is a rough sketch of what I'm thinking. I screwed up the line colors, but ignore some of that. 

I see a swing-up bridge in the crossing section to access the inside easily, and the other extensions allow you to have several loops that will allow continuous running of at least two trains.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Oh, the incomplete sentence was supposed to say have the loop go on the open track and the spur go into the engine shed.


----------



## billshoff (Nov 4, 2011)

I see now. It does look like an engine shed but it was sold as a covered bridge. Doesn't matter...it would be better on the siding as a shed because I don't have a ditch.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The more important point was the layout expansion, what did you think of my idea?


----------



## billshoff (Nov 4, 2011)

John, I may extend the layout into a U but I want to avoid the removable bridge. My chief engineer is 3 years old so I want to avoid anything that might frustrate him.
If I add on to the right side I could extend the main line into another loop and maybe block some areas to allow two trains.
I also like the idea of an elevated second line. Something fairly simple.
Ideas?


----------



## Raptorman83 (Feb 8, 2013)

I too have a 3 year old, and I can relate.

Right now all my track is covered so we cant run the train.


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

That is going to be some layout, when finished :thumbsup:


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

I have a 3 year old and a 5 year old. Make sure you run something that has sound, My son loves my dcc locos. It keeps him more focused on the layout for a longer time.

You mentioned you cannot go around the room because of your workbench.
I think you very well can still do this with keeping your workbench.

How high is your layout, from the looks of the pics it seems pretty low, is this for your 3 year old?? Kids grow, my layout height is 50 inches, my kids have to use a stool to view my layout, personally i love it this way so it keeps there fingers off the layout except for when they are running trains...

You should be able to have your layout go around the top of workbench, just at this point, make a narrow shelve where your workbench is say, 6-12 inches just so you can have a long continuous run. Kids love long runs, especially dads..:thumbsup:
It would also be cool, seeing your trains run past you as your working on something at the workbench while your 3 year old operates the train..

You have a pretty decent sized room, take advantage of this. Use your space wisely


----------



## billshoff (Nov 4, 2011)

*knee wall*

joed2323, the bench is 24" high. I did that because of the way the trusses were made. The room was made inside the trusses. I don't mind it being low for two reasons: it's easy to lay under the benches and work on the wiring (everything is at arms length) and I can easily reach all the way to the back if something derails.


----------



## GK Trains (Aug 10, 2013)

This is going to be good. What kind of padding are you using between the track and the plywood?


----------



## billshoff (Nov 4, 2011)

*Quiet Brace from Home Cheapo*

I used Quiet Brace on top of the plywood. It's cheap ($8/4x8 sheet) and easy to cut. It helped some but the trains are still noisy. I'll have to do something else to help quiet the trains.


----------



## GK Trains (Aug 10, 2013)

So that's what Quiet Brace looks like. I was thinking of using Quiet Brace on my layout (over the 1/2'' plywood) but also use cork road bed between the track and Quiet Brace. I'm told that the combination of cork road bed and Quiet Brace should help a lot. Thanks for your reply.
PS, your layout is looking good.


----------



## robyn2839 (Aug 19, 2013)

layout looks great,hope you dont mind if i copy your design i,m doing it in n scale and add another outer track and not an L shape just oval on 6x4 board? i love the design......bob


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Bill, Cut all those darn 2 x 4's behind the insulation and you have a whole bunch more room to expand the layout. 

Looking good. :thumbsup:


----------



## billshoff (Nov 4, 2011)

robyn2839, I'm flattered that you think the layout is good enough to copy but you don't need my permission. Copy away, mate. I need to shoot some more recent pics as I've started on the mountain to cover that sunlight tube. I haven't worked on it much this summer for several reasons but it's time to finish the mountain.

Ed, I'm no engineer and altering the structure of the attic is not something I feel safe about.


----------



## robyn2839 (Aug 19, 2013)

will post photos as soon as the rest of my starting stuff turns up, thanks........bob
ps i have a mate at Sneeds ferry is that out your way?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

billshoff said:


> Ed, I'm no engineer and altering the structure of the attic is not something I feel safe about.


It would be nice though? I was only kidding, maybe I should have added that?

I see a lot of room back there, better yet blow out the whole roof and dorm it out to raise it up. 

Only kidding again. :smokin:

I took this picture of a tree I removed but see the upper back of my house?
This would add a lot of room for the layout. :thumbsup:

The limb snapped and ruined the neighbors fence, it could have been my roof so the tree went to the big wood chip pile in the sky. It was an ugly tree anyway. :smilie_daumenneg:

When the kids leave that whole back on the right side will be a nice spot for more trains, the other side will make a nice big walk in closet to keep the old (young) lady happy. That side has a cedar closet in it already. If I didn't have a bathroom in the middle the whole thing could be a train layout.


----------



## billshoff (Nov 4, 2011)

*more recent pics*

*Sneeds Ferry* is on the coast of North Carolina; I live in the middle of the state near Greensboro. 
I considered having the train run behind the trusses so that it could disappear for a while. That would have a nice "magic" effect but I worried about the heat from the attic comiing into the room. I've measured the temp at 126F outside the room; the little ac unit in the window keeps the inside at 78F. The insulated room is wrapped in AtticFoil reflective barrier (see picture) and that helps a lot...and I can heat the room with a candle. LOL 

Now that I think about it I guess I could insulate the area over the track if I ran it out of the room. I might do that someday but for now I just need the basic layout looking better.


----------



## robyn2839 (Aug 19, 2013)

here is my variation of your track layout,plus added an extra line so i can run two trains by isolating different tracks.plus a small siding.......bob


----------



## billshoff (Nov 4, 2011)

Looks good, Robyn. I wish I had the width to run two lines at once but my layout is too narrow on the left side. Keep us posted on your progress, ok?


----------

